# Air Cadets - Pace sticks and rifles????



## Bergeron 971 (25 Sep 2006)

Well. This is interesting.
http://www.pbase.com/wakenphotography/image/67059940

Comments?


----------



## Sloaner (25 Sep 2006)

The rifles are fine, but the Pace Stick shouldn't be there, unless Eastern Region has its own rules.


----------



## yoman (25 Sep 2006)

Sloaner said:
			
		

> The rifles are fine, but the Pace Stick shouldn't be there, unless Eastern Region has its own rules.



Rifles are arguably banned for air cadets in Eastern Region. Pace sticks as you said, shouldn't be there.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (25 Sep 2006)

I thought that any weapon, sword, rifle etc, was not to be used by aircadets? same with pace sticks. I think it is heritage to use pace sticks and weaponry during drill.


----------



## yoman (25 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I thought that any weapon, sword, rifle etc, was not to be used by aircadets? same with pace sticks. I think it is heritage to use pace sticks and weaponry during drill.



Air Cadets:

Swords - no
Rifles - Yes, except Eastern Region (controversial)
Pace sticks - no

I'm trying to get clarification on the rifle issue threw my CO.


----------



## condor888000 (25 Sep 2006)

Wrong. And that one cadet seems to be using a wooden C7 for rifle drill, BIG no. It is not even an approved rifle for drill for any cadet organization, wonderful.  :

This is 211 isn't it? Unless my eyes are deciving me...I believe it is.

Argh. Idiots.


----------



## yoman (25 Sep 2006)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Wrong. And that one cadet seems to be using a wooden C7 for rifle drill, BIG no. It is not even an approved rifle for drill for any cadet organization, wonderful.  :
> 
> This is 211 isn't it? Unless my eyes are deciving me...I believe it is.
> 
> Argh. Idiots.



Ya its 211...


----------



## condor888000 (25 Sep 2006)

I repeat. 

Argh. Idiots.


----------



## ThainC (25 Sep 2006)

Guess things have changed a bit since I was an Air Cadet in the '90's.  I was the Flag Party Commander, and I remember we used Lee Enfields for our drill purposes, same rifles we shot.  Flag Party was always 3 flags, unless it was a civic event, in which case we also flew the City Flag.  Always had two rifles as the guards.  Mind you... we also wore white lanyards and ceremonial white belts.


----------



## yoman (25 Sep 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Guess things have changed a bit since I was an Air Cadet in the '90's.  I was the Flag Party Commander, and I remember we used Lee Enfields for our drill purposes, same rifles we shot.  Flag Party was always 3 flags, unless it was a civic event, in which case we also flew the City Flag.  Always had two rifles as the guards.  Mind you... we also wore white lanyards and ceremonial white belts.



Not supposed to fly three flags anymore. 

We still wear the lanyards and white belts.


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Sep 2006)

If you take a gander at the other images from the same parade, you can see that the rifles are actually just planks, cut in the shape of rifles as condor mentioned, they are not Lee Enfields. The flag party seems to also be part of a larger group (around 18 cadets in all with flags).
The pace stick, I've got no idea about. Why are air cadet squadrons not permitted to use them?


----------



## condor888000 (25 Sep 2006)

Becasue it is stated directly in the CATO's that we may not. In addition, the planks are also contrary to Eastern Standing Orders which dictate what we may use for rifle drill, so yes, they are also an issue.


----------



## PViddy (27 Sep 2006)

And the Cpl. carrying the Province of Quebec flag is missing a level badge  ;D.  sorry i couldn't resist.

PV


----------



## cadettrooper (27 Sep 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> And the Cpl. carrying the Province of Quebec flag is missing a level badge  ;D.  sorry i couldn't resist.
> 
> PV



Fault finder ;D :rofl:


----------



## Lerch (28 Sep 2006)

If you go back through the pictures you'll notice that the F/Sgt carrying the pace stick doesn't even hold it properly...
Aswell, yes, those are plywood cutouts of C7's, which is two tsk-tsk's in one.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Sep 2006)

woah...I'm in a different region now arn't I?...We have at least 20 old DP lee enfield back in toronto. Are they not authorized for use here (eastern region I mean)?


----------



## condor888000 (29 Sep 2006)

Something like that. The document is around here somewhere. I believe the exact words were along the lines of "may not be used in public."

But do NOT expect to find any air units in Ottawa with DP rifles, just doesn't happen....


----------



## yoman (29 Sep 2006)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Something like that. The document is around here somewhere. I believe the exact words were along the lines of "may not be used in public."
> 
> But do NOT expect to find any air units in Ottawa with DP rifles, just doesn't happen....



I'm trying very hard to change that.

Your not supposed to have them on annual and in public. Something like that, its not very clear. Conflicting info.


----------



## condor888000 (29 Sep 2006)

Now that I think of it, Eastern has never cared much about translating stuff into english. I wonder if the order would be clearer if read in french....Yoman, you speak french. *HINT HINT*


----------



## Black Watch (29 Sep 2006)

I'm french...send me the so-called document, i'll translate it


----------



## yoman (29 Sep 2006)

I just read it in french, doesn't clear anything up. I sent a memo to my CO, hopefully she will be able to clear it up once and for all.


----------



## condor888000 (29 Sep 2006)

Well there goes that idea...


----------



## sgt_mandal (30 Sep 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> I'm french...send me the so-called document, i'll translate it



Are you suggesting this is a fallacious or all together fake document?


----------



## Black Watch (30 Sep 2006)

mandal said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting this is a fallacious or all together fake document?


neither


----------



## rwgill (1 Oct 2006)

mandal said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting this is a fallacious or all together fake document?



Sometimes orders make better sense in the other language.  Not everything translates well.


----------

